# Project update...



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Started on my car today. I figure my friend and I got alot accomplished for one day. I'd have pics, but my digi is fuckin broke. But today we put in silvia stock springs and shocks for the front. Silvia big brake upgrade... 11" rotors 7/8" thick. We had to modify the dust shield on the car because the rotors were too big. So we cut off the shield where it starts to bend in to hug the rotor. Then we didn't have any more clearance issues. Then we put in the R33 skyline VLSD. After swapping out the rear plate with the KA one and re-filled it, that sucker bolted straight in. I was shocked. Everything lined up after the stock plate was on. Also replaced the boot on one of the shafts. After all that we put in a new fuel pump and started to tear stuff apart for the start of a weight reduction. Not bad for a full day's work. Also tore the exhaust off... holy crap did that weigh alot. Pain in the ass how ghetto rigged it was too. 

But yeah, if anyone needs any stock KA24E parts let me know so I don't throw them away. Otherwise.. in the dumpster it goes... I'll update again tomorrow or the next day. Hopefully my RHD conversion will be started by tomorrow. I need a camera


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

Your camera broke before the conversion? NOOOOO!!!!!

You MUST have pictures! Millions of them! I'm counting on you! Borrow a friend's digi! Steal one from Wally World! Summon one from another dimension! Whatever it takes!

Useful to know about the VLSD. Shame you didn't have pics of the whole brake process. Keep us updated!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got some pictures today. I borrowed my bro. in laws digi  So yeah... we started the RHD conversion today. We ripped that bitch of a motor out and pulled everything apart. So the way we're doing this if your following our directions for a RHD conversion step 1 would be: Rip every fucking thing you see out! I took out my seats to creat more space, and ripped off all the insulation on the firewall. Disassembled everything out of the engine bay, brake boosters, lines, a/c condenser, etc.. But then I got carried away. I took it a little further and decided that my car is going to undergo a serious weight reduction. So far I think i've dumped a good 150lbs+ out of it with all the shit that's not going back in the car plus all of the shit I ripped out. Step 2 is: mount the rhd steering rack. That's as far as we got today. Of course we didn't start until about 4pm. I'm just now getting home at 10pm. We stopped at 9:30 though. All I know is if your going to think about doing this.. go rent a lift somewhere. I don't see how anyone could do this without a lift and air tools, and every other tool under the sun. Tomorrow we're going to do some planning and start to mount the brake booster, pedals, and some other stuff. So hopefully it will be a productive saturday as most saturday's turn out not to be. Oh well...


Edit: I'll post pics when I can find the software and cable to plug the digi into my computer.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

RHD, that's awsome. Definately looking forward to some pics. I can't imagine trying to shift with my left hand though. That R33 VLSD, was it hard to aquire? What's the price on one? Are they as good as a KAAz or Tomei?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm i might be interested in the tranmission. we'll see


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

howling_S13 said:


> RHD, that's awsome. Definately looking forward to some pics. I can't imagine trying to shift with my left hand though. That R33 VLSD, was it hard to aquire? What's the price on one? Are they as good as a KAAz or Tomei?


Well the R33 has larger half shafts than the 180sx VLSD. We did a comparison of the two side by side. But both of them are now up in different vehicles. But I'm not sure on the specs of it though. It's questionable if its viscous or not. I'm pretty damn sure it is.. but who knows. I don't care as long as its an LSD of some sort. But I'm pretty sure its not going to be better than a KAAZ or Tomei. I mean, it is just stock. But I aquired the entire kframe from the r33 for $300 from Night7Racing 










But yeah, these are the last pictures taken on my broken digi. I was still able to recover them. These are pics of the last swap my friend just did for a customer. This shit is immaculate! Exactly like stock. SMIC and all. Anyways... enjoy the drool factor.



























BTW, I just found out through email that my engine is due this coming thursday! :banana: The RHD should be done by then. So that means that RHD plus swap will take approx 10 maybe less working days total. The motor swap is the least of my worries right now. Especially after looking at my friends previous work. The motorswap above was his first DET swap ever. I'm doing more learning on this project than anything. I'm still getting super dirty with it... but damn. I realize everyday how much I don't know compared to what I thought I knew. Oh well... experience is a great thing. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make me want a redtop under my hood


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> make me want a redtop under my hood












 :cheers:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hey Opium I havent been keeping up with your project but I am very interested now.What engine are you swapping in DET?Yeah that other swap came out nice.Was that Night?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm swapping in an RB20DET. And that motor came from Night7racing, but he didn't do the swap. My friend Todd did. I just spoke to him on the phone and we're brainstorming about this whole RHD thing. We're running into some snags with it as to what route to take... but I'm confident we will be victorious in the end. I'll be posting some pics that I took yesterday momentarily..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*ddddddrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

First thing that we did after we dropped the trans is pull the LHD steering rack










then we pulled out the KA engine










Make sure when doing all this that you take care of any spiders or critters that might have taken up residence in you car during its months of being inoperable. (that's not me torching shit)










Now we ripped everything out.. brake booster, line etc. Don't have a pic of the bare engine bay though... but you get the idea










Then I pulled out the LHD steering column










then I gutted the piss out of it. Still a work in progress as far as weight reduction


And that's what we did last night. Hopefully my friend will get his ass to the shop soon. This saturday is off to a slow start already. Might be one of the less progressive days yet. Oh well...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Man i havent kept up with your swap opium but it sure is lookin good so far......keep up the good work!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Look! now its right hand drive for sure


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

NICE!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shave those sideburns son...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> NICE!!!!!! :thumbup:


Indeed it is....VERY NICE!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shave those sideburns son...



No way dad! You can't cage me.. I'm free, free like a bird man!


But yeah. Nothing to report for today (sat). We took the day off. We will resume on monday. It's gonna start getting slower and slower progress wise because we're just brainstorming now to as to what will be the easiest, simplest, and cleanest route to take. But at least I got a new digi today, so I don't have to borrow anymore and can take tons of pictures. So yeah... happy Vday ya bastahds... :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> No way dad! You can't cage me.. I'm free, free like a bird man!:


LFMAO!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong... go get me my belt. someone needs some discipline >=]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> LFMAO!!!!!



haha glad you liked that. That's a quote from Sea Lab 2021, one of my favorite tv shows.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha glad you liked that. That's a quote from Sea Lab 2021, one of my favorite tv shows.


when my dad doesn't let me go out next time, that's what i'm gonna tell him!!!! 



mr.i-got-my-subs-in-w00t said:


> jeong... go get me my belt. someone needs some discipline >=]


i don't have it.. go ask chan


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> That's a quote from Sea Lab 2021, one of my favorite tv shows.


Sea Lab! Hell yeah!

"If you're looking for me, you'd better check under the sea, 'cause that is where you'll find me"

Off to search for eps now. Gawd, I've forgotten how much I loved that show.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Like I stated before.. the progress for this project will become less and less. But so far, in my eyes anyways, we are progressing very steadily. At the end of each day we are setting goals to acheive for the next day. Today we accomplished everything we said we would. My job today was to gutt the crap out of the car and to scrape up all of the sound deadening crap that's adhered to the metal floor. Basically if you want to do this quickly, you need a chisel, a hammer, isopropyl alcohol, and dry ice










Basically that's all I did, ALL DAY! I feel like I have arthritis. A couple times I had to stop because of all of the fumes from the alcohol that we soaked it with earlier. We tried a couple different ways to get that cemented sound proofing crap off. We tried a heat gun before and that turned out to be a goooey mess with horrible results. So next we tried to freeze it using dry ice and 99% isopropyl alcohol. We mixed one block of dry ice with one bottle of alcohol in a bucket, and crushed up the block with a hammer. Make sure if you do this that you wear gloves and eye protection. A respirator isn't a bad idea either. But the reasoning for using these two ingredients is that dry ice gets things very cold very fast. And alcohol is very very volatile so it evaporates quickly so it creates less of a mess. Not to mention it helps freeze the places where the ice wont go. So we made a slush and spread it around. Then hit it with a hammer and had good results.


















then while I did that.. my friend todd drilled out all the spot welds on the mounting brackets on the original LHD steering column mounts, and other mount points. 










Here is what it looks like after everything is drilled out and gutted completely



















Then after that was accomplished we mounted the dash bar and put on the dash to test fit everything and check our measurements for tomorrow.












All in all, everything is doing pretty damn smooth. After everything was gutted, we put everything that isn't going back in the car in trash bags and weighed it. So far we have taken out 155lbs of stuff we don't need. :banana:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not too shabby, i see u boys are working pretty fast. good job. look at ur friends sideburns... shave em to there


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL.. what is your deal with my sideburns??? 

And we are hoping to be fully RHD by thursday. Because if we are, then hopefully it will be the same day my motor gets here and we can start the swap! If all goes smooth like it has so far, this entire project will have only taken approx 10 working days. :banana: Not bad for doing something neither one of us has ever done


edit: Tomorrow I'll take pics of what we did the first working day since I didn't have a camera then. I'll show you all the difference between stock 240 rotors and stock silvia rotors, the modification that it took to get them to fit, and the LSD on the car. I'd show you the fuel pump but I don't want to open it up. It's better left alone


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

This is without a doubt one of the most hardcore things i have ever seen.

What are you going to put on the floor? Hot4's magazine did something similar with a silvia and used purple hammertone paint with silver metallic flakes. It looked cool!

And if you need the rear centre console piece and you have some money PM me and ill try to source one here for you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so i guess u try that whole dry ice + alcohol thing huh?? cool


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> This is without a doubt one of the most hardcore things i have ever seen.
> 
> What are you going to put on the floor? Hot4's magazine did something similar with a silvia and used purple hammertone paint with silver metallic flakes. It looked cool!
> 
> And if you need the rear centre console piece and you have some money PM me and ill try to source one here for you



haha, thanks for the compliment! As for the floor I'm going to go back through it with some tar remover and get all the extra pieces that are still stuck on there. Hopefully it will take it right off. If not,.. well I'll figure something out. But I'm going to paint it, but not sure if its going to be metallic or anything. I think I'm going to go with a flat paint. This will be a daily driver kind of, and I live in one of the sunniest places in the world. So avoiding glare on the windshield from the reflection of the floor is a good thing. But its still going to be super loud inside no matter what now! hhahaha. My friend and I were talking about getting some straight cut gears for it in the future. I think it would be hilarious... people's ears would bleed in my car without ear plugs. Either that or I could drive around with a helmet on all the time if I had those gears. hahaha imagine the looks I would get. 

Oh and Joel, check your PM.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Started on my car today. I figure my friend and I got alot accomplished for one day. I'd have pics, but my digi is fuckin broke. But today we put in silvia stock springs and shocks for the front. Silvia big brake upgrade... 11" rotors 7/8" thick. We had to modify the dust shield on the car because the rotors were too big. So we cut off the shield where it starts to bend in to hug the rotor. Then we didn't have any more clearance issues. Then we put in the R33 skyline VLSD. After swapping out the rear plate with the KA one and re-filled it, that sucker bolted straight in. I was shocked. Everything lined up after the stock plate was on. Also replaced the boot on one of the shafts. After all that we put in a new fuel pump and started to tear stuff apart for the start of a weight reduction. Not bad for a full day's work. Also tore the exhaust off... holy crap did that weigh alot. Pain in the ass how ghetto rigged it was too.
> 
> But yeah, if anyone needs any stock KA24E parts let me know so I don't throw them away. Otherwise.. in the dumpster it goes... I'll update again tomorrow or the next day. Hopefully my RHD conversion will be started by tomorrow. I need a camera


i might be interested in some more KA parts, I have 2 of them just sitting around here but ya never can pass up spare parts


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow! That's quite a job you are doing. It's nice to see people who aren't afraid to tackle a project. Good luck with it.
That SR20DET swap looks good too but, isn't the engine leaning to one side a little? Is that the way it is supposed to be?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Opium: do you have a coolant reservior that is not cracked?(for sale) how about a radiator tank. thanks


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey krollio just go to some junkyards....itll be like 5 bucks instead of that 90 or whatever from the dealership...what a fuckin rippppppp


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

whoa just looked at all the stuff on page 2.....fuckin badass man!

its lookin really good and you guys are definitely doing an awesome job! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> hey krollio just go to some junkyards....itll be like 5 bucks instead of that 90 or whatever from the dealership...what a fuckin rippppppp


thats why i asked if opium has one. there are no good junk yards near me. ive done my research in that department


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yes the engine seats at an angle, so dose the KA.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Opium: do you have a coolant reservior that is not cracked?(for sale) how about a radiator tank. thanks


crap... I looked and looked for the extra one, but I can't find it. I read this post when I was at the shop, and I looked everywhere there.. then I came home, and its not here so it must have got thrown away at the shop. Sorry. If the trash hasn't been emptied yet tomorrow I'll go dumpster diving for ya. I promise. Cross your fingers...

be back in 10mins or so with some new pics


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well today is the last day that I will be able to post pictures of the RHD progress. I've been asked not to show the rest of the conversion. But if you want this conversion, then you can have it done by my friends shop. Fueled Performance. I'll know how much it costs after the conversion is re-evaluated. Basically what I can tell you, is that this conversion is NOT straight forward. There is a ton of fabrication work that goes into this. Today we started the hardcore fabrication work. Mostly cutting stuff up to get it to fit perfectly. After all the cutting was done, we matched the steering wheel up to see where we were as far as fitment. I guess beginners luck/skill because we are spot on. Our measurements are precise. Anyways, you won't see any pics of the conversion anymore until its completed. ETA on that is thursday. So I'm sure you all can wait another day?  haha. So if you want this conversion done give Fueled performance a call in a week or so after the conversion is re-evaluated. (602) 448.5620 M-F 9am -6pm

Here is a pic of me grinding some ish down











And here is a comparison of the silvia rotors vs. the stock 240 rotors


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where did you get your silvia rotors? and thanks for looking for the coolant reservior :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

man i never knew how much work was involved in converting a LHD to RHD. Have to congrat u OPIUM cause u had the balls to do it man. i know my self would never finish that shit lol :cheers:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

That shows that the USDM s13 has the same rotors as the Silvia J's and Q's...
You guys brakes really do suck...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nice clean job OPIUM... mega props!

and yes joel, our brakes do suck... my buddy upgraded his S14 to R32 brakes and they were enormous compared! stops on a damn dime now... hehe


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Opium: do you have a coolant reservior that is not cracked?(for sale) how about a radiator tank. thanks


I found the coolant resevoir. It was indeed in the dumpster,.. but a little diving took care of that and its now in my posession again. 


And thanks to everyone for the encouragement and good wishes. Kinda keeps me going to see that people are behind me on this ish... oh well. Off to work on the car again. I'm at the shop now... peas.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Can Vsp3c and I ride in it when your done?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

your profile says rhd 240sx, does that mean that you are done with the conversion?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

why cant you post pics of it in progress?
good job no matter what though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Can Vsp3c and I ride in it when your done?


i call shotgun!!! front left seat!!!! 



kaptainkrollio said:


> your profile says rhd 240sx, does that mean that you are done with the conversion?


his rb20det is coming.. 



Kelso said:


> why cant you post pics of it in progress?


cause it's top secret!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> his rb20det is coming..


I meant the RHD conversion not the whole engine thing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Can Vsp3c and I ride in it when your done?


Yeah, that's cool with me. I'll PM you when its done and I'm driving around showing it to people. I got a whole list of people that are wanting to see it. But that's okay because I got 500miles to put on it before I can see what it really feels like to be RB powered. So we will just be cruising around in it. Nothing too exciting though.




kaptainkrollio said:


> your profile says rhd 240sx, does that mean that you are done with the conversion?


The conversion won't be done till tomorrow night. But I changed it because well... I'm at the point of no return. It's going to be RHD, or its gonna get scrapped. So its GOING to be RHD. And yes we are pretty much done. I'll give you a small sample as to what is to come..










And the reason I'm not allowed to show you how to do it is because I was asked not to .


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, that's cool with me. I'll PM you when its done and I'm driving around showing it to people. I got a whole list of people that are wanting to see it. But that's okay because I got 500miles to put on it before I can see what it really feels like to be RB powered. So we will just be cruising around in it. Nothing too exciting though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YOu gotta come to California!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

new side of driving. new set of sideburtns 
how about u drive down to dallas and show DNE


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha I got to go alot of places. But anywhere I go, they are probably not going to like my car. The big two states that wont like it is, CA and TX. CA because my car will be damn loud inside and out w/ illegal tint. TX because well... I got pulled over there in a stock mazda protege for nothing. So I'm never going back there again. Highway patrol see's out of state plates and *BAM.. your pulled over.


edit: I'll be making some videos for people to download. So you can live vicariously through those if you want


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im from CA and i wont hate your car


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

NY is getting just as bad as CA now too. they have all kinds of new inspection stuff going on that make it almost impossible for modded cars to pass. OBD-II cars have to go through a visual check, and as well as the computers being scanned, and a sniff test i believe. OBD-I cars, must go through the same, but not the visual test. Pre-OBD cars get nothing but a basic inspection to make sure everything works right. and cops will be starting to carry scanners to scan your inspection sticker to see if something was wrong with your car when you got it inspected to make sure you fixed it. blah blah blah....it's gay.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> haha I got to go alot of places. But anywhere I go, they are probably not going to like my car. The big two states that wont like it is, CA and TX. CA because my car will be damn loud inside and out w/ illegal tint. TX because well... I got pulled over there in a stock mazda protege for nothing. So I'm never going back there again. Highway patrol see's out of state plates and *BAM.. your pulled over.
> 
> 
> edit: I'll be making some videos for people to download. So you can live vicariously through those if you want


 yeah... some of the texas highway cops can be dicks to out of state liscense plate cars... just ask luispeed... got 2 tickets the first week he was here


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cool!!!! THnx man!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Shiza its been forever since i been in this thread i missed alot!...good job opium much respect given..and texas highway patrol are dicks they gave me a ticket for doing 1 mile over the speed limit he said i was driving wreckless while speeding of course he was wrong but couldnt do much about it except for try and fight the ticket off which i did win of course


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*It's that time again... PICTURE TIME!!!*

Well my day started off really shitty. I got a criminal speeding ticket.  friggin sucks! I got caught doing 32 mph over. I was going faster before he saw me though. Oh well... So then I get to the shop and I'm all depressed cause now I got to ride like a friggin granny anymore ... but what should appear to cheer me up??? that's right.... :banana:










I'm just posting links this time for people with slower connections

http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip1.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip2.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip3.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip4.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip5.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/swap/clip6.jpg

I'm very excited though. It started right up after put oil in it, and put a battery on it and injected fuel injector cleaner into the manifold. you can hear the turbo like crazy. But that's only because its running an open downpipe. But it has an intake and a good radiator on it so I'm really happy. But yeah, I got another downer today cause the welder broke. So the RHD conversion is being delayed . So no pics of that for you kids yet cause its not done . Close! but still not done 

a few close ups of stuff:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so fucking tight!!!!!!!!!!!!! honestly is it really a bitch to swap the RB ? or is it same as an SR?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hey, i have that blue tag thing too. mine's CHASSIS NO-HRCR32-030767, MODEL-KRCR32RGASLPEA

ripped it off and took it with me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so fucking tight!!!!!!!!!!!!! honestly is it really a bitch to swap the RB ? or is it same as an SR?


Dunno yet. But I'm willing to bet with the right tools, and a lift, its not going to be that hard at all. 




HondaHater said:


> hey, i have that blue tag thing too. mine's CHASSIS NO-HRCR32-030767, MODEL-KRCR32RGASLPEA
> 
> ripped it off and took it with me


Ha, I see your blue tag and raise you a silver tag! I got a silvia one too from the RHD conversion donor


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Argh! Ceramic Turbo.......dont wind the boost up too high mate....otherwise you have bits of turbone everywhere.....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I'm not too pleased with it, but it will be fine for stock boost. I don't think I'm going to up the boost for quite some time. I'd rather just upgrade it. But stock is going to be fine for now  I just want to get on the road! :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Dunno yet. But I'm willing to bet with the right tools, and a lift, its not going to be that hard at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww damn, i had a silvia, i coulda match that one too, oh well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u got ur RB from venus? is it clean?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*irregular shape bulging in my pants followed by a DDDDRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLx1298472384.28342*


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Man For somebody who has never done the swap you make it seem so easy but im guessin thats due too you not telling us what all had to be fabricated haha but still i must say you are probably the person who i give the most props too ever i give you more props then the cars in TFandTF but i must say your one bad ass man!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i dont give the cars in tftf any props


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

shhhh im searchin for somebody who does...... im trying to catch Dinner here!
can a man eat in peace  jk haha neither do i because the whole movie was trying to be based on Street racing and it was based on truckers getting jacked and the sequel was worse WHO THE HELL TURNS IN A STREET RACE? i can see if your doing a cross town sprint but thats not what they were doing! GOSH I HATE THOSE MOVIES do you know anybody who would reach speeds of 140+ in a quarter mile besides dragsters?...i can direct a movie better then what they did but nonetheless i still cant do anything about it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> shhhh im searchin for somebody who does...... im trying to catch Dinner here!
> can a man eat in peace  jk haha neither do i because the whole movie was trying to be based on Street racing and it was based on truckers getting jacked and the sequel was worse WHO THE HELL TURNS IN A STREET RACE? i can see if your doing a cross town sprint but thats not what they were doing! GOSH I HATE THOSE MOVIES do you know anybody who would reach speeds of 140+ in a quarter mile besides dragsters?...i can direct a movie better then what they did but nonetheless i still cant do anything about it


damn dude, it's only a movie. calm down. there's nothing wrong with some things that are overdone. it's a movie, it's for entertainment purposes. it's not the whole truth of what goes on on the streets. it's a slight look into what does happen, but they over did it. big deal.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the first one over the 2nd... the 2nd one had an alright plot line. the first one is like. hey lets race for 1 mile and if i use too much nos my floor panel will fall off. shit the fasest car in that movie *skyline* man he's slow lets make him watch out for cops... 

now the 2nd one could actaully make sense 

besides the fact that the skyline had 3 nos bottles and the model in the 2nd one was ugly as fuck and coulnd't draw yet they said she was awesome... then of course the fact that everyone would agree to drive there cars right at police and try to avoid being caught for free. other then that those are great movies


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> u got ur RB from venus? is it clean?


No, I got my clip from Night7racing.com... Not venus. I think your brain ran away and didn't leave you a note . 




RB26Maxima said:


> Man For somebody who has never done the swap you make it seem so easy but im guessin thats due too you not telling us what all had to be fabricated haha but still i must say you are probably the person who i give the most props too ever i give you more props then the cars in TFandTF but i must say your one bad ass man!


Yeah, I've never done a swap before. I've never done anything of this magnitude period. But it all depends on how you look at things, and what your situation is. I dunno, I guess my perspective on things is very simplistic. Basically all this project is, is nuts and bolts. Metal and plastic. Everything can be formed into what you want it to be. It just takes some thinking and the right tools. You can make anything work if you have the right tools. But yeah, your "props" as well as all the others that gave them in previous posts mean alot to me. Especially after the day I just had. Let's see... I started working on it this morning at 10:45. And well.. I had a 15min lunch break, and We stopped working at 10:45. i didn't get home until 11:20. But it's all worth it, because step 1 in my project is now complete. What's step 1 you might ask? Step 1 is... RHD. Feast your eyes boys and girls on the first conversion of its kind for this model completed!!!!!!!
:banana:



















I'll answer some Q's before you ask them:

No, I can not tell you how this was done. *maybe some other time
No, this is not a straight forward swap. TONS of fabrication went into this
The dash is not in because we got alot of wiring to do, so we'd just have to take it out anyways.
Yes, everything works


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg

how SICK is that??? 
opium..i SOOOOOO want a ride.. 

BlueBOB edit: I made the abriged version


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^okay: you cant do that anymore


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> damn dude, it's only a movie. calm down. there's nothing wrong with some things that are overdone. it's a movie, it's for entertainment purposes. it's not the whole truth of what goes on on the streets. it's a slight look into what does happen, but they over did it. big deal.


yea i know its not that bad but its so fake it makes me want to re*direct it


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats cool, looks like you used the whole bottom half of the firewall from the RHD car. from looking at it, looks like about the only way to get it to work right. thats not a project i would ever want to do. but i will congradulate you on a job well done.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

congratulation**** hahaha :dumbass: can't spell. 

















































































just playing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Shit.. this sucks. My ftp won't connect to my server so I'm SOL on pics right now. I can't upload. But yeah I got some really detailed pics of the RB20 today. All we did today was clean up the interior of the car a bit, replace the trailing arms on my 240 with the skyline ones (my bushings were shot). Mounted some JDM tiiiite horns. Mine were crap. And took the motor out of the front clip. Removed the a/c from the motor, as well as all the hicas lines. There were a ton of them. It was some dirty dirty work today. Oh well... I'll update it with pics when my FTP decides to cooperate... peas.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

some pics... it decided to cooperate the 4th time around...

LMAO!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Opium man thats some great work you doing. I have to give u mad props for that shit. thats gona be one bad ass car :thumbup:. That what u call decation. Oh yeah by the way Welcome to RHD club ( i was to lazy to make a RHD so i just bought a JDM 180sx lol)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahahah you lazy bastahd..! What are the types of reactions you get when people see that your ride is RHD??


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

B-E-A-TEEFULL!! Do you know how much they would charge to convert my car to a RHD?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey billy i think we all get the message that you have a 180, thats great, but you dont have to say jdm 180sx in every damn post you make


hey opium thats a great job.how much longer till its on the road? and how long did you spend on just the RHD conversion?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well KELSO this is the last time i will post JDM 180sx ok  lol, i have to show it off somehow JK hahahah. Well Opium u get alot mix of reactions from people who have never seen a RHD car. Most of them are good reactions like " thats a cool car, I never seen a RHD car before etc, etc", and they u get the people from drive thru's that they think that u are trying to be a funny man when u drive backward through it. i done it alot of times lol and some of the managers where not please with it, but most of them just laugh lol. And then u get some dumbass cops that say "what the hell did u purchase a RHD car in california", but some are really cool about it. i even let some cop drive my car around Coffe Bean and he was cool about (i didnt even had lincese plates on my car or registration, but now i do lol). Its actually really cool driving a RHD cause u get alot of attention :thumbup: from people. Plus i gotten pulled over by some dumbass asian (i dont have anything against asians ok lol) asking me if it was the real thing or if i had it made bullshit and he told me to come to some meets thing lol. Oh by the way making left hand turns on lights SUCK ASS cause u have to wait till it turns yellow to go cause u cant see shit lol. But everything else :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where did you buy your 180sx and did you just register it as a 240sx w/RHD?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> B-E-A-TEEFULL!! Do you know how much they would charge to convert my car to a RHD?


I'll let you know a few days after everything is completed. All of this has to be re-evaluated still, as far as time, parts, and difficulty. It also depends if you want a/c... your interior, and all that i'm sure.




Kelso said:


> hey opium thats a great job.how much longer till its on the road? and how long did you spend on just the RHD conversion?


Well if I had all the parts for it right now as far as clutch, downpipe, intercooler (had to get a new one.. other one wouldn't work), and mount kit, then I could have this thing done and on the road by thursday or friday. But since I don't... well. It's going to only depend on how fast I can get parts. I didn't want to buy parts that are vehicle specific until I had posession of it. 


And yeah billy, the left hand turn at lights thing is going to suck. But until I got to turn left, I imagine it's pure bliss.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

keep this in mind: 3 rights make a left


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dont take what i said in the wrong way. i would be extremely proud if i had a 180 also, it was just getting too repetitive lol.

and by the way krollio, what happened to your 240? ive been wanting to ask...and are you gonna get another?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Kaptiankrollio if u wana check out the place were i got my car ill take u there, The place is located in long beach and i might be able to get u a discount on a JDM silvia/180sx if u want one. I see u live around the LA and its not that far its off the 405 goin towards long beach and u take the atlantic exit. And about the registration my car is consider as a kit car, not a RHD 240sx. Cause the where never made in the US. So on my registration says 180sx kit car. Plus that catch is i can never sell my car in the US for some dumbass reason lol. i mean i could if i really wanted to but illegaly. there where 3 ways to register my car. one was as a track only which i could never drive it on the streets. second i could register it as a kit car which i did but u can never sell it. and third is u can get Baja California plates which means u can drive in Tijuana/rosarito etc and CA but u need to have proof that u live in TJ. Which i was planing to do if i ever got a Skyline GTS or GTR, cause in mexico there is no bullshit emissons and crap. Before i got my car i was planing to buy an r32 from japan but there was to much bullshit to do. But i didnt find out about the Baja California plates until i got my car. so i could probably had a real skyline. Once i graduate from university and get a job i planing to buy a skyline R33. but that wont be anytime soon


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

bad ass, thats all just bad ass


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

how come you're dropping the car onto the rb20? and not the other way around?? just wondering.. 

opium we have to find a steering wheel and do that one thing from that commercial..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> how come you're dropping the car onto the rb20? and not the other way around?? just wondering..
> 
> opium we have to find a steering wheel and do that one thing from that commercial..



In what pic??? The one with the front clip we are lifting the clip from the motor. and where my car is on the lift and the motor is underneath it is at the end of the day when we are moving everything in.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh.. i see..

the RHD rb20det is coming!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So umm.. yeah. Today I woke up late, and got a late start. I had to go to walgreens to get some more rechargeable batteries so I could take pics today and when I got to the shop, what should await me much to my surprise??? Yeah, my friend got an early start and didn't want to wait for me. He swapped in the motor! hahaha, easy for me, but I wanted to be there/help put it in. Oh well.. it's in now hahahahah 



















And this is the mess of wires that we got to work through. The harness is going to be re-loomed and cleaned up to the maxxx! But we ran out of time tonight. Had to close up early. Oh well... wiring awaits tomorrow. 











tomorrow we're going to most likely take the trans off and take a peek at the clutch to see what condition it's in. If it's still good I'm gonna just keep it instead of putting on a new one. But either way I have to wait till saturday or monday before my new intercooler gets here. My starion intercooler wouldn't work. It had the right type of bends,but the piping size was too small. So if anyone knows of someone needing an intercooler for a ga16 or any other turbo project let me know. I'll let it go for cheap. It's been pressure tested and all that so yeah... Here's the new intercooler I got off egay.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

mmm..wiring..looks like fun!!! :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

get a new valve cover! MORE PICS OF THOSE LOVLEY SIDEBURNS!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> get a new valve cover! MORE PICS OF THOSE LOVLEY SIDEBURNS!


what's wrong with my valve cover?? It PWNS yours!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru... it does, but u gotta make it look purty


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm getting to that. First thing's first though. Get it running, then make it look good. Hold your horses! haha


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

lookin good amigo... can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

damn opie it came a long way from when you first got it and was gonna put a rb. ha 
makes me wish I didnt sell my broke 240sx. 
I wonder if your gonna sit in the wrong side on accident. and try to start your car


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Jesus crist man, thats some good ass work u doing and clean. Makes me want a RB and put it on my broken 240sx lol. Wana do it for me lol? ahhahaha Jk. Canty wait till i see it done and on the road burning rubber.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

would the intercooler work for a CA18?...i just saw the words turbo project and intercooler for cheap and decided to ask....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

intercooler cores are pretty much universal, its just the piping layout that is engine specific.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well still...how much for the core? you can always get costom piping made for it hehe


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, the piping on the starion intercooler are 2". The piping required for my swap require 2.5". So if I were to re pipe it I would have to drill out the end tanks too big. I say you could enlarge the piping to 2 1/4 but that's about as far as it will go. I'm cleaning up the intercooler right now to make it look better than when I got it. But I'll sell it to you for what I paid for it, which is $190. I'll take pics of it for you after I finish cleaning it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nobody gonna drool???
good job opium, stupid shitvics, gayludes, tegs are no match for skyline power. stupid ricers can be your victims. tell us the looks on their faces when you crush em at the track and play with their heads at a stoplight. :thumbup: CRUSH EM'


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nah... why waste the gas on a civic, when a camaro SS is a MUCH more fun kill... 

been there done that, got the t-shirt...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

definately. go after the big V8's. corvettes, mustangs, camaros, firebirds, etc... also, dont forget the ASSHOLES THAT RIDE BIKES!!! haha, just playing Opium.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

u should get a video when u fire that baby up man. Cant wait to see it when done lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Can I be a START UP witness??? I promise I wont forget till i die!!! Have a BBQ on that day :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude if ur gonna make a video say my name


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> dude if ur gonna make a video say my name


 and don't forget your favorite mod... lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

speaking of crushing cars.... a car pulled out in front of my ******* friend today and he didnt have any time to stop. he has a big toyota lifted with some big ass tires.....he ran over the entire of the car(front end).... i thought it was funny as fuck when i heard about it haha


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Damn that is pretty funny id be rolllin on the floor laughin so hard id start crying by the way pimpn ride much more props coming you have yet to be defeated


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> definately. go after the big V8's. corvettes, mustangs, camaros, firebirds, etc... also, dont forget the ASSHOLES THAT RIDE BIKES!!! haha, just playing Opium.


BAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHH that was a good one :thumbup:



BlueBOB said:


> and don't forget your favorite mod... lol


and the coolest 15yo


----------



## Jared (Feb 25, 2004)

very nice. i just read through the thread. very impressive. i dunno if i could handle a rhd as a daily driver but i know i could handle the rb20


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

RHD is fun! Good job man, let me know when you're finished so we can go cruise around and get all the stares...here's some pix of what I just finished up, and YES wiring is a bitch....wait, how do I add a pic?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hit the insert image button and enter the link.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

the pics aren't on a website where I can just link to em....can I type in the directory file on my computer?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No, that wont work .... just email them to me Night...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Sent...this forum needs to upgrade it's software so we can upload pix.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well you can upload pics, but only if you have the contributor thing under your name. Meaning you contribute some $ to the cause... but anyways here are your pics. I brightened them up and downgraded the dpi on each one. Also, check your email Night. I sent you one back..


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

looks like that clip is off a convert


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> looks like that clip is off a convert


The car is a convertible that I did the RHD conversion to.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hehe pity JDM converts never came with sr


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

The SR20DET is a temp engine until my RB30 and RB26 come in...then I have to decide which one to put in...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Do both, Do i hear rb30dett? lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Do both, Do i hear rb30dett? lol


that would be sick. i've seen it done. i saw some guy in a magazine with a skyline that did that. i'd like to see that in a 240.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

what about a hybrid between a vspec nur engine and an rbx-gt2 or am i being a :dumbass: ???


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll take option #3!

lol


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was thinking RB30DETT...with a full internal build.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

NightXCZ77 said:


> I was thinking RB30DETT...with a full interior build.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can put ur RB25 in my 240


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you can put ur RB25 in my 240


haha, my most famous post on this forum (check on google)..."drift240sxdrag = dipshit"....hahaha :cheers: 

But we're long past that now....I have 2 RB25's...which one you want lol? My AZ car or my WA car? I'm swapping the SR out of this car for a RB26 or RB30...but leaning towards the 30.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Thats what i would go with Go with the RB30 seems like a good idea to me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

NightXCZ77 said:


> haha, my most famous post on this forum (check on google)..."drift240sxdrag = dipshit"....hahaha :cheers:
> 
> But we're long past that now....I have 2 RB25's...which one you want lol? My AZ car or my WA car? I'm swapping the SR out of this car for a RB26 or RB30...but leaning towards the 30.


 it doesn't matter. just hand it over


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

NightXCZ77 said:


> I was thinking RB30DETT...with a full internal build.


I think you need to have a serious chat with Nizmodore


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

For what?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i like you night, dont take it the wrong way. hahahahah drift just got punked. dipshit...hahahhahahaha


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

No, I'm asking why would I need to talk to Nismodore...don't think I know how to type in www.meggala.com to get the writeup on a RB30DET?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If your serious about the RB30 he has a lot of experience with them and has done some monster build ups.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, Nizmodore works with RB engines basically daily. he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

Isnt also true that you work with RB's everyday night??


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

I mean isnt your name Cameron the engine dude there Night7


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, my name is Cameron...and yes, I deal with RB's on a daily basis...that's all I do besides messing with any other Nissan engine or just trying to do something new with cars.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey cameron are you in WA or AZ right now?


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just making sure and just wanted to point that out since some people are arrogant on here and doubt other peoples knowledge just because they might know a lot about C/A 18's


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

slo40 said:


> Just making sure and just wanted to point that out since some people are arrogant on here and doubt other peoples knowledge just because they might know a lot about C/A 18's


i hope you are in no way referring to me with that comment.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he is


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think i might have to slap the shit out of someone then.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ooooooooooooooh! look like some shit bout ta go down in heya! haha j/p guys...but this does look funny...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL..what a nub  "C/A 18"?? hahahaahahahaha jordan, go beat him up


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

time to bust out my sniper rifle......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sniper rifle. one shot, one kill.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

whatever you shoot at just make sure that one shot one kill dont hit me! im to young to die


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont worry, i have no problem with you  i only have a problem with little boys making smart ass comments that arent needed...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Hey cameron are you in WA or AZ right now?


I live in AZ now...moved here last May and have loved the wather ever since. I go back to WA upon occasion to visit family....but anyone up there want to help me KICK SOME ASS next time I'm up there? Rob of RJC Trading still owes me over $10,000 out of the $20,000 he originally stole from me...and I think justice is due. :thumbup:


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> dont worry, i have no problem with you  i only have a problem with little boys making smart ass comments that arent needed...


What he was referring to is that I know a lot about RB motors...because I build them daily, and know a lot about all RB motors because I've dealt with all of them...just because I don't live in Australia, New Zealand, or Japan, doesn't mean I don't know the motors forward and backward just as you might know your CA...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

yes there are some good sites on doing a rb30 twin cam conversion, and I don't know everything . I play with rb30's quite a bit (well my car came standard with one), the process is as follows (rough guide):

you need...

A Holden VL commodore serries 2 rb30e or rb30et -- And no you cant have the engine out of my serries 2 VL....touch it you die... you can use a serries 1 block, but it doesnt have provision for the oil and water lines for the turbocharger. You can get around this by tapping into the block....easy really...oh and the australian built r31 has a rb30e aswell.....oh and if you want a rb30et, good luck, you aint gunna find one 

*the rb30et has diffrent pistons for a diffrent compression ratio, and provision for a detonation sensor. If you use a rb30et, with the stock rb30et pistons, your compression ratio with a stock rb25det head will be very low, lower than 7.1, use rb30e (non turbo)....or you could go custom units....

Nissan rb25 non vct head. you can use the rb26dett head, but not the later versions (33/34) due to the fact that VCT oil supply galleries, are not on the rb30 block. If you want to use a vct head, you can keep the vct, unless you create a seperate supply line for the vct gear.....I've never done one with a vct head, so I'm not sure....you may have to track down someone whos done one....

other things required are a relocated tensioner, and new timeing belt, uprated oil pump, and the ecu etc for the doner engines head.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

NightXCZ77 said:


> I live in AZ now...moved here last May and have loved the wather ever since. I go back to WA upon occasion to visit family....but anyone up there want to help me KICK SOME ASS next time I'm up there? Rob of RJC Trading still owes me over $10,000 out of the $20,000 he originally stole from me...and I think justice is due. :thumbup:


i think you need jordan to help you out with his sniper rifle. i bet he'll whack someone for you for a CA w/ install


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, I have an extra RB26DETT Head from a R32 with intake manifold/throttle bodies, fuel rail and injectors. I was also planning on using the RB30E block since it is a LOT easier to find than a RB30ET and a lot less expensive...but I will also be using ARIAS pistons and getting the rods cryo treated and shot peened...the crank will be knifed and balanced as well with everything in the engine balanced to about 10,000 RPM's...what ecu did you use? Or should I buy a power FC?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Night, RJ told me to tell you to give me a CA clip for free. one with a K-frame and a FMIC, and all kinds of goodies on it. i'll pay for the shipping. :cheers: 

ok...so i'm lying. but really, RJ (rude) told me to talk to you about a clip to see what you could do for me. send me a PM.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

You got PM!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey nismodore i think you should put that post in your sticky :cheers: 

btw, gimme a plane ticket, and ill go to WA and do 10,000 worth of damage to a certain person....and their car...and thier home....and anything else... hehe..id do it just for a ride in your rb powered 240!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

wolf3d, ems or motec.....power FC is over rated.....sorry.....there are cheaper and better ECU's but the power FC has the "brand Name"


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

and a rb30 crank at 10,000.....woah....I've snapped one at 8500, but that was in a stock car, with no bottem end work done...lol.....well I'm no sure it was 8500, coz the needle went off the tacho, followed by a big bang.......the crazy stuff i used to do before I knew about cars......


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> and a rb30 crank at 10,000.....woah....I've snapped one at 8500, but that was in a stock car, with no bottem end work done...lol.....well I'm no sure it was 8500, coz the needle went off the tacho, followed by a big bang.......the crazy stuff i used to do before I knew about cars......


I would have the whole engine balanced and blueprinted to 10k so that I could rev it 8500 if I wanted to...if I wanted a 10k redline, I'd get it balanced at about 13,000 rpms... But the whole bottom has to be done and matched or problems will arise lol...sounds like oyu had to learn the hard way, but in Aussie land, them motors are cheap.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Where the hell is opium i thought he was going to keep us "updated" on his car?


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

He's waiting for my downpipe...I think.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

NightXCZ77 said:


> He's waiting for my downpipe...I think.



and intercooler... then its pipe building time :hal:. Still having trouble on getting a wiring diagram for the rb20 though. On the last harness and damn... 

edit: BTW Night... is the downpipe in yet??? If not, when is the ETA on that thing???


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Well best of wishes on timing for that stuff i know your probably anxious to finish this conversion off...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!

The car started up today. Sounds like a top fuel dragster without an exhaust!!! muhahahahahahahahahaha 


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

All I got left to do now is install the intercooler, intercooler piping, full exhaust, boost gauge, oil pressure gauge, turbo timer, and 2 new tires. Woot!!!

I'll get a video of it if someone can host it for me. My site can't supply the amount of traffic it might get


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

congrats! :showpics: or in this case videos


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha, I'll get a video of it maybe tomorrow. But if not, then most likely the next day. Not going to be able to get much time on it tomorrow due to my friend having to deal with other customer's cars. He still has to run his shop so sometimes I got to take the back seat so to speak. But it will give me a chance to call around and get some insurance rates so I can get this piece on the road when its time. What are you kids paying for insurance for an s13?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Im happy for you opium and your not even workin on my car (tears) YOUR MY HERO!! haha man cant wait to see the finished product happy for ya man


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

about 85 month full with clean driving recored.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Opium, I got your console half sitting in my drive. Cost me $20 AUD complete with both ash trays!!!
One question though, have you switched the handbrake to the other side of the transmission tunnel?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im paying 110 a month.. with a clean record. i even have good grades and took drivers ED. but i dont have ABS, im 16, im a male, and the cars RED.

on the subject of consoles, does anybody have a left over ashtray(the big one in the center)?my friends 240 got broken into and his ashtray got stolen,it was filled with coins...and his faceplate and his cd's.makes no sense really....the faceplate..wtf.

anyways, he cant find one around here so im just tryin to see if i can get him one


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

damn. wish i had cheap insurance. i'm paying about 180 a month on liability alone. my record doesnt help....4 speeding tickets and 2 accidents total  there's only one accident on my license now tho.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:asleep: 

im clean. C-L-E-A-N


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> on the subject of consoles, does anybody have a left over ashtray(the big one in the center)?my friends 240 got broken into and his ashtray got stolen,it was filled with coins...and his faceplate and his cd's.makes no sense really....the faceplate..wtf.


 PM me about it. $110 & $180/ month don't sound too bad. My driving record is clean for 3 years. Well it will be after I go to school to get rid of this criminal speeding ticket. Not to mention I'm 23. Only 2 more years until I can watch the insurance rates go down drastically. :hal:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Woo Hoo!!! Got my intercooler today via UPS, which really stands for un protected sex. Anyways, its friggin huuuuge! for $314.96 hahaha. 




























Now all I got left to recieve is a downpipe and I'm rollin foo :banana:

Edit: Measurements are

Length : 24" 
Height: 12" 
Thickness: 3" 
Inlet/Outlet Size: 2.5" 
End to End Length: 31"


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Where u get the IC and piping from?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

got the intercooler of good ol Egay. And the piping is going to be bought from capitol metal I'm pretty sure. Then all we got to do is bend it and weld it, and put it in. Same goes for the exhaust.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Get it pressure tested before it goes in the car.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Thats a sweet lookin intercooler! NICE!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that's the same intercooler i was looking at on ebay. they sell quite a few of those, and also some other sizes. let me know how it works.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey guys i have a question.

My friend gave me his Mitsubishi Evolution 8 intercooler cause he just got a bigger turbo upgrade and intercooler, Would that intercooler be good enough to install for my 180?? He used that intercooler for about 12k miles before he got his upgrade. My car still has the punny little intercooler by the tire lol. and if not how much is it worth to sell lol???

sorry to post it here but didnt feel like posting a new thread, i just saw u guys talkign about the intercooler and i felt like posting it here lol :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah we tested it. All is fine with it. 

And yeah, 93blackSER.. don't get that size! It barely fits, and I mean barely! I only go that intercooler because it was the cheapest one. All the other ones were selling for a good hundred fifty more. We had to squeeze this one in today hahaa. 










And this look is only temporary. I'm going to cut the middle out as soon as I find a way to support the bottom part of the bumper below it. But this thing barely fits. This is looking at it on the lift at eye level, so it wouldn't look so bad when its on the ground. I know the cuts aren't even either but yeah.. I'm gonna fix all that later


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

man that looks sweet Opium :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got video today too. It's kind of boring though. Basically just a video of it idiling and me yelling out of excitement. You can get this vid through me via aim... SN: OpeLok

edit: Again,this isn't the most exciting video int he world. I'll make another one when its on the road and you can hear the turbo and all that fun stuff. the intercooler and piping isn't even hooked up in this vidd.


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

Very very nice! :idhitit:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i saw the video and the engine is ALIVE lol, all we need is to seen OPIUM smoking those rear tires lol :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how big is it i'm 56gay =[


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*drools*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how big is it i'm 56gay =[


the long version with me hootin and hollerin is 42mb (uncompressed). The other shorter version is 6.83mb (uncompressed).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh forget that... if i wanted to dl a 42mb thing i'd download a porno 
i'll tell my friend to dl it from u.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay, I'm back with some pictArs from today. We got 99% of the IC piping done. All that is left is a 7" section that needs to be flared a bit on the ends. But after that, piping is done. I spent $60 on 180degree mandrel bent piping, which we cut up pretty well to make the necessary bends. Diameter is 2.25". Then I spent $36 all together on hose clamps, and this stuff called "stick hose". Basically that stuff joins the two ends of the piping instead of welding it together. So $96 total on hardcore custom IC piping. Not too shabby if I do say so myself. Oh, almost forgot. My sources for all this stuff today was Superior Racing Development for the piping, and Napa for the hose clamps and stick hose. The black piping was the stock piping off the skyline that we cut up and rewelded. Just realized that I forgot to take a top view pic. I'll get that tomorrow. And now today's pictArs:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

once again.. *drools*
opi, when you come around my house, please excuse the big bulge in my pants


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> once again.. *drools*
> opi, when you come around my house, please excuse the big bulge in my pants


hahaha no problem


Dumb&Dumberer:

"...your mom give you that banana in your pants? ........ Yeahhhh..."


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the 'big bulge' is for the hot chicks, not cars. so it tells me that you are not ****, not hetero. one who loves cars and wants to fuck it, what would that be???

no matter, nice shit opium.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> the 'big bulge' is for the hot chicks, not cars. so it tells me that you are not ****, not hetero. one who loves cars and wants to fuck it, what would that be???


umm... Normalcy??? :hal:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

why didnt you go up through the battery tray? A lot less piping.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it would be a little more piping actually. And there is a pulley right there too so we had to go underneath all those


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

looks Great!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> umm... Normalcy??? :hal:


i guess thats what some ppl would say. me? nah :hal: when i see a nice car or some nice shit, i say "holy shit!" :hal: and my dick belongs in pussies.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

that shit looks fucking great man u wana do my pipeing for my car ahahhaah. JK good job tho. hopefully i can see the car later on in person, when u decide to drive here lol  :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

How bout u drive here... cause i wanna see your car 
But seriously, Where in LA do you live cause I'll be going back to visit soon.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> How bout u drive here... cause i wanna see your car
> But seriously, Where in LA do you live cause I'll be going back to visit soon.



Me??? lol i live close to calabas. Woodland Hills to be exact. Whne u come down here just sent me PM and we will meet somewhere or somehting :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

You Close to El Camino HS? That was my school!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> You Close to El Camino HS? That was my school!


 yeah i know where it is its like 2 blocks away from my house lol hahahah :thumbup: . Go on AIM, i am on right now


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> yeah i know where it is its like 2 blocks away from my house lol hahahah :thumbup: . Go on AIM, i am on right now


Can't.... I'm at work


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the front end looks pretty badass cut like that. thats on big intercooler



azRPS13 said:


> How bout u drive here... cause i wanna see your car
> But seriously, Where in LA do you live cause I'll be going back to visit soon.


haha, ive already seen it!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio 
Ex 240sx owner: good bye








Join Date: Jul 2003
Location: los angeles
Car: nothing anymore
Posts: 666 

UR tha DEVIL!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

????
not any more. 669


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Man i hate where i live you guys should appreciate what oppurtunities you have and the cars you see i live in Tulsa,Oklahoma (have any of you heard of my town?)all the people here are posers and the ones that werent moved to the okc or out of state...but still if you come here drop by thats if you dont :asleep: and remember to :givebeer: cuz i feel like acting like :hal: haha you can tell im bored eh!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm not gay

me -->







<-- hondahater


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've heard of tulsa.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been through OK city on my way to missouri. anyways, I drove my car today!!! OMG it was sooo fun. Ihave perma grin. Hit me up if you want to see the video of it

SN: OpeLok


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Back with more pictArs from today:


The duct tape is over the powersteering. We haven't ran the lines yet.



















Now that's a tight fit!




















Pic of the near finished conversion. Just need a center console and to put in the gauges and wire up the gauge cluster.










pics of the grill cut up again with the larger than life FMIC




















And finally layin down some tread today. This is the result of the burnout I did in the video. It's a good 60ft long


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice. Still not sure about the RHD though. lol I guess if it makes you feel good, do it. Congrats. :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh man!.. its more fun than I ever dreamed possible!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is it hard to shifrt with ur left hand? how long did it take u to get used to it?

why not a black intercooler like ur old sentra sleeper style 

has anyone given u the  wtf look when they see u on the right hand side?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol vspec, ill reciprocate and the only difference is that the little smiley that's getting smack wont look down, but he'll be on the ground. well, you would, you 15 yr old kid.  :thumbup: 

good shit opium.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> is it hard to shifrt with ur left hand? how long did it take u to get used to it?
> 
> why not a black intercooler like ur old sentra sleeper style
> 
> has anyone given u the  wtf look when they see u on the right hand side?



haha, no, I haven't driven it on the street yet. Just in that parking lot in front of the shop. Project is not completed yet. But it is just enough to drive it. And yes, it is super weird to shift with the left. I thought it wouldn't be, but it is. I felt like an idiot woman trying to clutch and brake and gas.. and wel. That is the first time I've driven that car, and have ever done a burn out in a rear wheel drive car. I've never owned or driven FR before in my life. So that burnout was my first attempt ever if you couldn't tell by the rabbit hop at the beginning. To me, that car is worth every penny right now. Alot of hard work, and today I was able to reep just a small portion of the benefits

:hal:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Very slick rick.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Opium i saw the video man and it looks great, i watched like 20 times lol. Makes me want drive down there and see it lol. How long is the ddrive from LA to where u at???????????????????????


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Yea opium NICE i like it your an inspriation


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Opium i saw the video man and it looks great, i watched like 20 times lol. Makes me want drive down there and see it lol. How long is the ddrive from LA to where u at???????????????????????


How fast u driving


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Blank space Mistaken identity!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Who's?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

My bad edited the post


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh ok!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> How fast u driving



as fast as my car goes lol  :thumbup: :cheers:
but first let me get a radar detector lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> lol vspec, ill reciprocate and the only difference is that the little smiley that's getting smack wont look down, but he'll be on the ground. well, you would, you 15 yr old kid.  :thumbup:
> 
> good shit opium.


once again..
me -->







<-- hondahater


opium, your my hero :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well here is the video clip for those of you that haven't seen it yet graciously hosted by RedShred of AZ240sx.org forums. Won't be up for long so get it while its hot...

http://www2.techpimps.net:8080/redshred/RB20DET.wmv


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

SWEEEET!! Better get that gas door under control. Might beat you in the 1/4...sneaky little suckers :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahah Duly noted


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HOLLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! that was BADASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!! agdasgasdg
asdgasdgasdgasd
gvasd
gas
dg
asd
gasdg

some one smack me! :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahah thanks :cheers: 

Sleeping tonight is going to suck. Project this week will consist of exhaust, gauges, and alarm ish..... and maybe some new tires. I might have to spin off the old ones first though  then later I'm gonna see if my neighbor is gonna hook me up with some dark ass tint. this thing should be on the street this week so Vsp3c and azRPS13 be looking for PMs to meet up about mid week if everything goes right. I got some legal ish to do (insurance; registration, etc) before I can take it out anywhere sooo that might hold me back a bit. 

:hal:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM!!!!!! you gotta come to CA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I dunno about that one... I just got back from Utah.. My ass is tired of sitting in a car


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm....... oh well hopefully i will get some nice load of cash *some legal matter* and getting an RB20DET or an RB25DET, i dont know about the right side conversion, i need to see if they dont bitch about that here in CA, im sure they do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg om omg omg omg omg..
opium coming to visit ME with his RHD RB20DET 240SX???????????
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg om omg omg omg omg..

dood.. that video is TITS!!!!!! :thumbup: can't wait to see your sideburns


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i just finished reading this thread...and dude, i have to say NICE WERK! this thing looks sweet...if i ever visit the mainland, ill see if i can go there and scope out your ride and talk story...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks man!

And an update to everyone. The car is done.The flexalite radiator fan came in earlier than expected. I could have drove it home tonight because it is street legal now. Well the exhaust isn't, but i'm going to take care of that at 9:00pm tonight. Going to go pick one up from Night7. But umm... the reason I didn't drive it home tonight is because 1) no exhaust after the cat. 2) The headlights don't go down yet. They can flip up fine, just no down. It's an issue that I guess existed before the swap. Easy to correct. Looks easy anyways. 3) No gauges functioning yet. I have to go pick up the boost gauge and oil pressure gauge tomorrow. Also I can't find a tach signal or speed signal yet. This might be cured tomorrow. I don't know yet. But everything else works. High beams, low beams, signals, etc. I also need to get 2 new rear tires. So I got to take those to in tomorrow. I don't trust those **** enough to leave, let alone drive my car into the bay. So I'll just take in the tires and wheels by themselves. So yeah, the car will be home on friday. (most likely) and I'm shooting for pavillions on saturday.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm sure you all are sick of me posting

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg

so i'll stop


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

more pics more pics!!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

post pics to see the final result man. :thumbup: cause i want to see lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

exactly what kind of pics do you want? After I get it washed and put back together inside I'll take pics of anything you want. Well, almost anything. I left the camera at the shop today, otherwise I would show you a pic of the flex-a-lite fan I got today. I didn't get pics of it out of the box, just a shot of it installed and the box so you know what to get if you feel like doing the same thing. I'll post that up tomorrow. But yeah.. name what you want a pic of, and I'll flick it. I'll wait for a couple requests before I post them up.

As far as aftermarket electric fans... nothing moves air like a flex-a-lite flat fan. Holy shit its like a tornado!!!  Pricey, but worth every penny


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

take pics of everything lol


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

A good vid would be cool too!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no problem.. can anyone host the video???


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> no problem.. can anyone host the video???


 I got my server! just let me know and i'll let you ftp to it. hit me up on aim. I'm always away, but i'm here usually.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

right on then.. I'll get on that after I break the motor in a little bit more. thanks!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> no problem.. can anyone host the video???



How big is it??? cause i could host it for like a week :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha I haven't made it yet foo!




Here is the flex-a-lite push style fan from the other day that I mentioned in a previous post. It sits inbetween the intercooler and radiator:




















And here's a project update for today. First and foremost we put up the exhaust











haha I pieced it together in photochop. 3" catback









then customers came in so the day came to a halt for a while. Then after all that noise we went to go get some gauges from Loper's. Since we can't get a tach signal into the factory gauges, we opted to get a tach along with the boost and oil pressure gauge. The boost is mechanical, and the oil is electric. 










Here they are installed:











And I have a small video of the exhaust sound revving up if someone wants to hop on the good foot and do the good thing.. hit me up on aim. It's 658kb


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

658kb? YES!!!! 

no A/C huh?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no A/C, no heat... no nothing! Not even power steering right now haha. I got to go get some custom lines made, so I'll do that in the near future after I get it road legal tomorrow. I've saved over 200lbs by not putting in all that airbox stuff among other things


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahhaa nissan emblem on ur wheel.... gone 

furthur study i see ur gas gauge is all the way down passed Empty WAY PASSED


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nissan emblem gone because it says "super hicas"  Everything is complete JDMfor this conversion down to the multi function switches..and yeah, we noticed that today too. I think the needle just slipped off. It would make sense because of all the times we've taken that thing in and out I'm sure it got bumped off... I'm not the most gentle person in the world 

:givebeer:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

would that be a custom exhaust or wut? the tach looks so ghetto 
atleast ur fast 
you needa get a vid of you racing a slow guy.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> would that be a custom exhaust or wut? the tach looks so ghetto
> atleast ur fast
> you needa get a vid of you racing a slow guy.



yeah!!! Look for a Slowmaro, or a slang. any honda will do too ^_^


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> yeah!!! Look for a Slowmaro, or a slang. any honda will do too ^_^


slowmaro is new to me, however mustang, RUSTANG, honda well depends, shitvic, gaylude, cant think of any other dumb hodna shit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

cum-aro and cumstain.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

cumaro is good :hal:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, before you guys start busting on the camaro, my girl has one. yeah, that's right. my girl drives a 98 camaro, gold, auto, V6. boring car, but she loves it. it's fast enough for her, altho i beat her in my stock SE-R. oh well. oh yeah, her car will be supercharged by next summer.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I bust on them every time I beat one... lol

my momma had one. now she's drivin an 03 altima SE V6.... smokes the crap outa that crappy a$$ camaro!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just because it's slow doesnt mean you have to make fun of it! not that i dont make fun of it, but still. you should try your luck with a V8 powered one. you'll have your ass handed to you. even if it is slow, it's still a decent car. not something i'd buy, but something i could drive for a daily driver with my S13 being the weekend warrior/drifter.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well my mommy drives a 97 bmw 750il 

V12 suckas!!!!!!! 

and my daddy has a 87 jaguar xjs 

V12 suckas!!!!!!!  but he swapped it w/ a chevy 350 due to maintence issues


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kid at my school has a black jag on chrome 20's. and an escalade on spinners...fuckin rich ass daddy.i saw him doing a burnout in the parking lot with the jag....smoke everywhere!

but nothing compares to my car!....stock 240...inline 4 baby yeaaaaa! haha j/k


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my r6 will > all


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ahem*** I think you forgot the general rule of thumb... GSXR 750 > R6


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

Eep... Been away WAY too long (Fried 2x40GBs, on a linux box now.) Well, I FINALLY got a chance to catch up, and all I can say is... WOW. You got a HELL of a lot done. And it looks so GOOD. I never thought about the Tach not working with the RB20DET... (Or maybe I read it wrong... I've been awake for the past 46 hours...) 

Uhm, yeah. Keep up the good job, man. 

**Shakes head and walks away**
Wow...


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

WHOA! vsp3c and drift240sxdrag are both banned? A lot sure HAS happened! (Someone please PM me and tell me WHAT happened?)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no way....i think they prolly just put banned in their little profile thingy...could a mod please say something or send a PM to some of us or something?im confused lol


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i dont think they are banned cause if they were, they wouldnt be able to post on the forums. :thumbup: cause that what happen when people got banned in another forums


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

damm i didnt even notice that :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

neither of them have had any activity since yesterday so who knows...

i dunno, i dont htink it would say banned in their profile thing though...


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Opium...I will be seeing you tomorrow at Pavilions.....we fixed the boost leak on my SR and now it's running nicely...although we fried the shit out of the ecu....and after I resoldered the insides of it, the engine fired again....but, it won't turn off when I turn the ignition off lol...time for a kill switch before I get a new ECU. Anyhow...as long as it's running good tomorrow I'll be out there....got that titanium exhaust on it as well....but it doesn't fit as well as I'd like it to so I'm going to make a custom test pipe.

Night


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha we were actaully banned for the period of 24 hours... because of the new rule

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...?t=49761&page=5

Jeong said it in a post here so they got him. and i was like hmmm what the heck i'm not gonna be home friday night anyways so i joined him 

we're back though close you guys care


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Link no worky


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its on OT its the sticky that says "warning ****"


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I got the hook up if you guys want this too










I'm fuckin fast and furious yo!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make sure u don't use too much... ur floor panel might blow off!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or you might blow the welds on the intake manifold!!!!!!!! then me and the mad scientist are gonna have to go in and replace the piston rings you fried!!!!!!!!! then some asian gang might bust out uzi's and blow up your 240sx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't forget the asians got infinite bullets so they can shoot ur car forever.... FOREVER....


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hey dont forget that after the asians blow your car you have to ask for an explanation over a long walk!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont forget to talk about the 20mile walk, and then show up in a cab. that was classic.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> hey dont forget that after the asians blow your car you have to ask for an explanation over a long walk!!!


 long talk that lasted what? maybe 15 seconds? 



> dont forget to talk about the 20mile walk, and then show up in a cab. that was classic.


didn't notice that


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Admit it though.. you all want to be as cool as me now that I have NAAWWWZ :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

:loser:

haha


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

^^^ i second that one.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nitrous wouldn't be so bad... i really haven't made any decision to do with my car. but if i build up my KA or get a DE and build it up n/a i might get a nitrous setup... then i'll purge all over ur CA jordan


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what's the point of building an engine up to be n/a when your going to run a form of forced induction? Kind of defeats the purpose.  *Booom!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you'lll seee


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> what's the point of building an engine up to be n/a when your going to run a form of forced induction? Kind of defeats the purpose.  *Booom!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> then i'll purge all over ur CA jordan


yeah, until the lights turn green. then your ass will be left in the dust. shit i'll be retired by the time you decide what to do with your car anyways. you dont scare nobody. :crazy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

r6 > all 

according to opium : gsx750 & rb20det > r6


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anything under 700cc is gay


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i second that.... R1 owns all


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Back on topic for this thread. We can't really get the motor to run well. The only problem now is... well, we don't know what the hell the problem is. It just runs like ass now. I've even started calling it the Yenko Skyline because it lopes so hard. We started talking about going stand alone with this piece because we know the computer has no output signal. And we don't think it ever did in our posession. But yeah... we've advanced, and retarded the timing countless times, by the book with the factory service manual. Tried to pull codes from it and still got nowhere. No codes, timing is on, and we are still stuck on it. And to my knowledge there isn't one working RB motor in Arizona. There is a total of 4. One has a blown turbo, one needs a new trans, the other over heats too often, and mine lopes like a Yenko with a good loss of HP. I dunno. It's not the MAF, its not the O2, its not the fuel filter or fuel pump. It may be the CAS, one of the coil packs, a short somewhere, clogged injectors, a serious vacuum leak, or the ecu.... or anything else we haven't thought of yet. Stumped says I.... stumped.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Whats it doing? miss fireing etc? or just running rough?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just running real rough. But firing on all 6. timing is set at 15 degrees. We replaced the fuel filter today, and checked the MAF and that checks out. O2 is fine. The odd thing is that we can't set the timing to 5 or 10 even if we tried. The CAS just plain can't go that far. The other crazy part is that we still don't have a tachometer so we have to guess at what rpm its at. I mean, we are doing the timing by the factory service manual step by step. Also had another friend who has done this before on his RB20 with good results helping out. It's just puzzling


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Damn that sucks.......i cant think of anything it would be


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

noooooooooooooo, now im getting scared to get the RB20


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> noooooooooooooo, now im getting scared to get the RB20


 quit ur bitching you pussy...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> quit ur bitching you pussy...



yeah your right, not everything in life is friking simple in nicely set for you to just fuck on it. If i just cry i will be like a certin somebody that got banned for being a little bitch too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who got banned?



> being a little bitch too


imma make you my bitch...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> imma make you my bitch...


the only bitch you got is your dog. shutup little boy. :fluffy:

EDIT: since this is a project thread, i figured i'd tell everyone that i updated some pictures on my site. Page 4 has 3 new pictures as well as 1 old one. the car now has the front lip on it. i need to clean my car, which i'll do as soon as it runs right. my clutch needs adjusting and i'm not sure if i'm getting fuel either. i'm going to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

no thats not true!...he is the dogs bitch! hahaha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shut up and get back on topic

ps. ooh.. jeong would be a great mod someday


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea right...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ps. ooh.. jeong would be a great mod someday


riiiight....and i have 3 testicles....... :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well we think we found the problem today. It's not for sure, but we're damn sure this time that we got. I'm still crossing my finger's though. Basically today we put on a new CAS. Because before we would set the timing and it would try to fight it and find its own timing like it had a mind of its own. So the new (to us) CAS fixed this fine. Then we took it for a ride... running fine until.... Bam. Full operating temp came about and we were back to the same old Yenko Skyline. Loping like a sunuvabish. But not loping as bad as it has before so we feel we're getting closer. So since there was a few back fire pops we checked the plugs. On cylinder #3 there was some carbon build up on these brand new plugs. The sniff test told us that there was also some un burnt fuel. So we burned that off with a torch real quick and put it back in after it cooled off a bit. Next on the list was to check the coil packs. We busted out the multi-meter, and sure enough. #3 coil pack was reading 0ohms. All the others were reading fine. So after all the coil packs were taken out and left to sit and fully cool off, we tested again. And as expected #3 came back to life again. This would explain why the car would run like a champ when cool, but like crap when hot. So we heated #3 coil pack up with a torch evenly. When it got hot we checked again. And yes, it read 0ohms again. So this has to be it. It would only make sense. So now we are searching for a USDM replacement for this coil pack. We struck out today at nissan. So now we are going to call up Infiniti parts tomorrow. And if anyone ever wanted to know a coil pack from the stealership for a Z32 300zx costs $89. So yeah.... I'll update again after we find a replacement. Hopefully this is it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> who got banned?
> 
> 
> 
> imma make you my bitch...



HEY DRIFT!!!!!!!!!!!where you at?!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

He's dead... off playing CS. Or taking it in the assQ!
jfa;lkdfa
kDrunken pofsttt!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> He's dead... off playing CS. Or taking it in the assQ!
> jfa;lkdfa
> kDrunken pofsttt!!!



LOL you guys also play CS? damm we should make like a clan or something......S13KillerSquad :cheers: LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

stfu newb...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

^ haha.....OPIUM=hope u get that problem fixed


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> stfu newb...



You STFU old geezer


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Just read the whole post and I can only think of one word. WOW. Good fucking job on the whole process. Its a shame its starting to act up, hopefully you guys can figure this out. Hmm I wonder if the cars sick of your mudchops?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> You STFU old geezer


 good come back


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hey opium, im giving you heads up, im gonna be sending you pm's in the future cuz i need an rb20, fuck an sr20, too many ppl have em, and i have the perfect car in my head that's completely different than all the others, aint nobody gonna be like me 



:cheers: 

and night7, if you read this before you check your pm's make sure you check em, cuz iwant some of the shit ive been emailing you about.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> good come back



yeah kinda learning from you :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mine are much better....

i was implying urs sucked.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> mine are much better....
> 
> i was implying urs sucked.




LOL, yeah your right, im not at all good being a dick :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup your good at sucking dick and being a pussy


back on topic don't wanna mess this thread up even more...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yup your good at sucking dick and being a pussy
> 
> 
> back on topic don't wanna mess this thread up even more...


nah im not like that at all :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> hey opium, im giving you heads up, im gonna be sending you pm's in the future cuz i need an rb20


w3rd. :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> nah im not like at all :dumbass:


you're not like what? i think forgot a word there captain. now shut up and go read a copy of honda tuning so you can learn how to rice out your car the proper way.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

I think we need a smack talking forums where all these ladies can work out their frustration  . Keep posts on topic please.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Mini-Skyline said:


> I think we need a smack talking forums where all these ladies can work out their frustration  . Keep posts on topic please.


uhhhh.. obviously ur new to this site :cheers:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

and he drives a mitsubishi in a nissan forum...hmm


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Mini-Skyline said:


> I think we need a smack talking forums where all these ladies can work out their frustration  . Keep posts on topic please.


 shut up don't make us direct our flames towards you...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I say you go for it :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> you're not like what? i think forgot a word there captain. now shut up and go read a copy of honda tuning so you can learn how to rice out your car the proper way.


The little respect I had for you, just fucking dropped, I bet you think your hella cool with that post? seriously more ppl here are becoming much more arrogant. Oh well, and sorry i rather waste my money on an engine swap than getting stupid stickers and body kits. But that seems to be your adiction.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

feel proud. I just made this one for this thread


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

JERRY! jerry! jerry! JERRY!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> JERRY! jerry! jerry! JERRY!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whats upwith the new interface?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> The little respect I had for you, just fucking dropped, I bet you think your hella cool with that post? seriously more ppl here are becoming much more arrogant. Oh well, and sorry i rather waste my money on an engine swap than getting stupid stickers and body kits. But that seems to be your adiction.


sorry but you're just some stupid noob that doesnt know when to shut his mouth. you have no point in being here.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> sorry but you're just some stupid noob that doesnt know when to shut his mouth. you have no point in being here.



Holy shit and you made superb point just now!!!!!! would you like a fucking COOKIE?!

Every one was once a noob, dont tell me you where born with all the knoladge in motors or anything else, get a life son.If i piss you off, than go beat the shit out of your dog or something, just keep it to yourself if your an anti-animal member. Just like I would not bother to reply to you anylonger, why dont you do the same? ignore my BS and I will do that as well.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if you got more to see, please take it to PM


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

OPIUM you never fail to ammuse me with your pictures!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

people should just learn not to mess with the top 3...

1) drift240sxdrag
2)93blackSER
3)vsp3c


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> people should just learn not to mess with the top 3...
> 
> 1) drift240sxdrag
> 2)93blackSER
> 3)vsp3c


throw Opium on there. we cant have people messing with him either.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd better be number one on that list


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, fuck all that, you can mess with me, it's only words on the net. 
i have the right to remain violent anything i type can and will be used against you in the forum of nissan.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> lol, fuck all that, you can mess with me, it's only words on the net.
> i have the right to remain violent anything i type can and will be used against you in the forum of nissan.



LOL.......Urusee kono gaki!


Damm looks like ever since you got your 240, you are more in a bitchy mood...LOL!!!!!!! think your going thrue the first month trauma.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> lol, fuck all that, you can mess with me, it's only words on the net.
> i have the right to remain violent anything i type can and will be used against you in the forum of nissan.


 duhma!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

updated list:
*0*) BlueBOB 
1) drift240sxdrag
2)93blackSER
3)vsp3c
4)Opium



> duhma!


correction its du ma


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

whatever... close enough... haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yay!!! i made the list!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> yay!!! i made the list!!!


you're on my list....my list of soon-to-be-victims.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

victims? you mean in a race we're gonna be the "victims" of kicking ur ass? i hope i'm on it :fluffy:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hahaha, I made the list. I don't even flame anyone. I guess its the potential danger and or embarrasment that I could do to someone given the way my brain works when its "on the jazz" {see B.A. Baracus}.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> and he drives a mitsubishi in a nissan forum...hmm


Heyheyheyhey.... _*I*_ drive a Mitsubishi in a Nissan forum....

Just read through this, good job Opium! :thumbup: Boo to the ladies who jacked his thread tho....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It's all good though. The project is basically done now as far as the conversion and engine swap.So this thread like most threads in the 240 forum turn to OT rather quickly once someting like that is sensed. Little details will still remain on it though. Like how I got a RHD center console of ebay (still need to recieve it) to give the car a more complete feeling. So I got to fab up a new handbrake mount in the near future to swap it to the other side. Also just got back from Night7Racing's place. He supplied me with some coil packs to get my motor running properly. So that will be super tiiiite to have a car that runs like a champ instead of the Yenko Skyline it once was. Just in time too because now my motorcycle is waiting for parts. It needs a new chain *bad! and with a new chain, new sprockets need to be thrown in. I'm going down one tooth in the front for better exceleration and keep the rear sprocket the same. Going for an X ring chain this time around. 

But yeah, this whole car thing that I've been doing and have done. I'm tired of fucking with it now. It's like I don't even want to see the thing for a month or so. And no that is not an invitation for anyone :hal: haha. I dunno. To all of you that read this, and want to do the same thing. All I can say is, be prepared to give it everything you have and more. This project has worn me out!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

it's spelled 'acceleration' :hal:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Hahahaa... see; {tired post}. I'm usually on top of the spelling thing


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Hahahaa... see; {tired post}. I'm usually on top of the spelling thing


my fucking 240's dead now. hole in the damn ka. fucking no good ka bullshit.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> my fucking 240's dead now. hole in the damn ka. fucking no good ka bullshit.


I have a ka24e with a blown head if you want it. bottom end is all good.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> fucking no good ka bullshit.


shutup... never speak bad about the KA


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

As long as its quick and powerful and revs high then im cool with it dont care what engine it is


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

then get a kawasaki ninja 250. it's quick and revs high.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

think he means cars antyhing under 600cc is for pussies... jeong u needa just buy a 600cc you pussy! opium started on a 750 and he's still alive...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

But I'm old.... Maturity has alot more to do with riding and staying alive, than how many CC's you can strap under your penis.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

hell yea im a big man but 1000cc is crazy power! i thought i would be able to handle it but wow i almost fell if i wasnt taking it easy if anything i would start out with something like a 600cc for a year and then move up especially if youve never ridden b4


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

jeong is very mature... he takes calculus


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive been on motorcycles since i was in diapers, no exxageration. i used to ride on the tank of my dads bike when i was months old, and got my first bike when i was like...4?..5?...been a few years since i rode though...

maturity and geniosity have nothing to do with each other :loser: hehe j/k...
that is some pretty crazy classes though good job and i hope you get your grades back up*get to keep your car* :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> jeong is very mature... he takes calculus


hahahahahaah :fluffy: 

i will probably start on a crappy 250 that i can kick around..
then move up to a r6..which is still a pretty big step..
then to the ultimate R1 which OWNS gixxers


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I might be buying a buddies Triumph Daytona 1500cc....  

oh hey Hiyabusa... oh, you wanna run... ok, eat this dirt.


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow... one hellova thread! I can't believe I read through half that crap! Great job on the swap... I hope everything gets in order for you. I just have one question:

Why do the RHD swap? Is it just for effect... or do you actually enjoy driving on the wrong side? I've driven a ton of RHD cars, and it was always a pain for me. I just wondered what possessed you to take that on. Great job, though! I'm just curious because it seems like an aweful lot of trouble and the only benefit I can see is gaining a few extra points at a car show or some funny looks on the street. Have you gotten pretty used to it yet? Turning left is a pain, and I was always prone to hitting the windshield wipers instead of the turn signals. lol


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ARSmotoRsports said:


> Wow... one hellova thread! I can't believe I read through half that crap! Great job on the swap... I hope everything gets in order for you. I just have one question:
> 
> Why do the RHD swap? Is it just for effect... or do you actually enjoy driving on the wrong side? I've driven a ton of RHD cars, and it was always a pain for me. I just wondered what possessed you to take that on. Great job, though! I'm just curious because it seems like an aweful lot of trouble and the only benefit I can see is gaining a few extra points at a car show or some funny looks on the street. Have you gotten pretty used to it yet? Turning left is a pain, and I was always prone to hitting the windshield wipers instead of the turn signals. lol


wrong side???? it's the right side. after all, opium's car is japanese and the japanese are on the right side with their car. they probably look at us and say we are on the wrong side.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Opium what time are you going to Pavs?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ARSmotoRsports said:


> Wow... one hellova thread! I can't believe I read through half that crap! Great job on the swap... I hope everything gets in order for you. I just have one question:
> 
> Why do the RHD swap? Is it just for effect... or do you actually enjoy driving on the wrong side? I've driven a ton of RHD cars, and it was always a pain for me. I just wondered what possessed you to take that on. Great job, though! I'm just curious because it seems like an aweful lot of trouble and the only benefit I can see is gaining a few extra points at a car show or some funny looks on the street. Have you gotten pretty used to it yet? Turning left is a pain, and I was always prone to hitting the windshield wipers instead of the turn signals. lol


haha yeah, I always hit the windshield wipers now when I'm driving my sister's civic. I surprised myself how fast I adapted to this car. To me, driving the car is as fun as it gets. The reason for doing the conversion is not to win car shows because I don't "show" it. And its not really to get strange looks, because at this point, if I was going for that, its not really working. No one here in town notices. Maybe 2 people will notice per day. I was kind of shocked at that. I mainly did this because I've driven and owned almost everything I've wanted to drive. I've never owned a straight 6, or a RWD car. So this car takes care of that, and as an added bonus its RHD. I also had the opportunity to do this that doesn't come around all that often. So instead of ignoring it, I just did it. I would probably be kicking myself later if I didn't do it. But for me this car is a blast and I wouldn't have it any other way. Too much fun.



And azRPS13. I plan on being there around 7:30 ish. But that isn't confirmed yet because I haven't talked to my friend yet about what time he wants to go. But we are going though, just don't know what time.


----------



## genikz (Apr 4, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I've never owned a straight 6, or a RWD car. So this car takes care of that, and as an added bonus its RHD. I also had the opportunity to do this that doesn't come around all that often. So instead of ignoring it, I just did it. I would probably be kicking myself later if I didn't do it. But for me this car is a blast and I wouldn't have it any other way. Too much fun.


Damn...tired eyes and 26 pages later...

Opium, awesome job and congradulations! I looking forward to a swap of my own and you've only made me want it even more


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Holy crap, I can't believe you just read all of that! hahaha :thumbup: ... and thanks!


----------



## genikz (Apr 4, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Holy crap, I can't believe you just read all of that! hahaha :thumbup: ... and thanks!


you're telling me  

did the replacement coilpack on the 3rd cylinder fix your engine woes?

i've still gotta get my car to the stealershipt to get my coilpacks replaced...under recall  no major problems thankfully, just a dip and stumble in the idle every now and then


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, the problem that caused the coil packs to go out was traced back to a bad ground. All better now


----------



## genikz (Apr 4, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, the problem that caused the coil packs to go out was traced back to a bad ground. All better now


glad to hear it! 

Have you considered adding extra grounds where ever possible? I've read adding grounds to misc grounding points (tranny, battery, frame, intake manifold, etc) helps with smooth idle, gas mileage and a slight increase in power. 

I'm looking for a link on the VW forums...it's also my next mod...i'll let you know if I notice a difference. Should be about ~$20-30 worth of 14 guage wire and ring connectors.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have one of them - Pivot super earth although you can make your own for a lot less money!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Yeah, the problem that caused the coil packs to go out was traced back to a bad ground. All better now


so when can i sit on the left side and pretend to be driving w/ a separate steering wheel??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> so when can i sit on the left side and pretend to be driving w/ a separate steering wheel??


i had a video of an old lady doing that while passing a guy in a VW, and she jerked the steering wheel like she was going to hit him and he freaked and went off the road. very funny shit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i had a video of an old lady doing that while passing a guy in a VW, and she jerked the steering wheel like she was going to hit him and he freaked and went off the road. very funny shit.


you dummy.. that's exactly why i'm doing it :loser: i even shoed opium the vid


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that video was fuggin hilarious


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Opium, how are you liking the obviously superior method of driving: ie the art of the left hand gear change? Its just more natural!

Another point of note is what is known as the 'Jesus hold'. This is where you corner at very high speeds in a car equipped with a standard non-racing bucket seat. You need to extend the arm up and hold onto the roof edge outside the window during the turn. It has been proven by scientists that the right hand is much more suited for this application than the left.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

LOL i bet it would be unless ur a lefty... but im not so i guess its RHD for me!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Opium, how are you liking the obviously superior method of driving: ie the art of the left hand gear change? Its just more natural!
> 
> Another point of note is what is known as the 'Jesus hold'. This is where you corner at very high speeds in a car equipped with a standard non-racing bucket seat. You need to extend the arm up and hold onto the roof edge outside the window during the turn. It has been proven by scientists that the right hand is much more suited for this application than the left.


I agree, it is the superior method of driving. I never knew how ambidextrous I could become! Not to mention it's just the "cool" thing to do haha. Honestly though I do like rhd better than lhd. It's just more enjoyable for some reason. Maybe because it's new and not as much of a hassle as I thought it might be. And I figure I'll get in one of your "jesus holds" after I learn how to drive an FR car better. I think it would look pretty sweet while doing a power slide like I'm some sort of detective in an unmarked car and the police chief is yellin at me to get the murder mystery of the century solved but I have no go leads until I see the #1 suspects car and I powerslide around a corner to get on his tail. Case closed.. the RB PWNS! Wow some tangent.. haha.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make me want to get RHD with an RB


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

make me want to get R6 over a gixxer 

har har :fluffy:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

BACK FROM THE DEAD

wow. i read all 27 pages of this. holay shiznit :0
wow. $150 started all of this. this is honestly making me reconsider turbo'ing my QG18, takin that money, buying an s13 (maybe a silvia?) ... drop an RB25DET into it, upgrade the turbo, ic, and although i dont want RHD, it would be a head turner. hell, a rb25det smoking tires through 4th gear would be a head turner


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh man this thread was dead why did you do it???add to Opiums rep while you are at it.j/k


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Goodbye, old thread.


----------

